# Custom Hull ID Sticker



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Get in touch with @LWalker on this site. He's done nothing but top-notch work for me in the past, and I don't think I've heard a single person say otherwise.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Flatsaholic said:


> I recently purchased a brand new BT skiff. I do not want to put every individual sticker on my hull for the identification.
> 
> Does anyone know of a company or a person that makes one large sticker for hull IDs?


Where are you located? Most local sign, graphic or screen printing companies can do them. Typical price is $30.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll second the Lwalker suggestion.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep, any local sign or graphic shop can handle your order. They are still individual letters and numbers but on one piece of wax paper. or contact sheet or something like that. Simply line up the paper and press down. I'll suggest that you look into a custom font for your decals. I cant remember what font I had picked out originally but it looked like shit compared with the ECC graphics on the stern. So i took off the registration numbers and re ordered in a different font. I was able to closely match the fonts so the decals now look more uniform and less hodgepodge. You may reach out to BT and see what front they use for the decal on the stern and then have the sign company use the same font.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

I own a sign shop and you should be able to to any company that cuts vinyl. You can pick the font and the color of the vinyl. It will be one sheet of vinyl that the #'s are cut out. Just install it as one decal. You don't want one solid decal. Just make sure it's up to state regulations.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I appreciate everyone's advice. I will reach out to LWalker. Bluewave I am in Lakeland, FL.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Take a look here. Shoot me a PM 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/c...s-boat-numbers-boat-names-fish-and-more.2132/


----------

